# CNBC/Deutsche Bank: Self driving cars, w/out human drivers, will be ready within quarters, not years



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

"GM's AV's [autonomous vehicles] will be ready for commercial deployment, without human drivers, much sooner than widely expected (within quarters, not years), and potentially years ahead of competitors," the firm's analyst writes.
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/25/gm-...hicles-at-a-fast-pace-deutsche-bank-says.html

Don't hate the Tomato, he's just the messenger.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> "GM's AV's [autonomous vehicles] will be ready for commercial deployment, without human drivers, much sooner than widely expected (within quarters, not years), and potentially years ahead of competitors," the firm's analyst writes.
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/09/25/gm-...hicles-at-a-fast-pace-deutsche-bank-says.html
> 
> Don't hate the Tomato, he's just the messenger.


""This is a massive market opportunity," he wrote. "The monetization model is recurring in nature (vs. the transactional/cyclical model that automakers live in today), and likely to receive a healthy valuation."

I've asked you to put your money where your mouth is. Do you have the guts to put 80% of your savings in GM stock, or you are amusing us again?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> ""This is a massive market opportunity," he wrote. "The monetization model is recurring in nature (vs. the transactional/cyclical model that automakers live in today), and likely to receive a healthy valuation."
> 
> I've asked you to put your money where your mouth is. Do you have the guts to put 80% of your savings in GM stock, or you are amusing us again?


That had to be painful for you. CNBC reporting Deutsche Bank saying GM will be ready with self driving cars, with no human driver, in less than a year and a half. You had to be bouncing off the walls. I mean if GM is within a year and a half, just imagine where Google is. Wait, put away all sharp objects before you start the imagining.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> That had to be painful for you. CNBC reporting Deutsche Bank saying GM will be ready with self driving cars, with no human driver, in less than a year and a half. You had to be bouncing off the walls. I mean if GM is within a year and a half, just imagine where Google is. Wait, put away all sharp objects before you start the imagining.


You are avoiding my question. Twice.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> You are avoiding my question. Twice.


You know when people say there are no stupid questions? They lie. It wouldn't matter if I put 100 percent of my saving in GM stock. Self driving cars are going to happen within a year and a half no matter what I do.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> You know when people say there are no stupid questions? They lie. It wouldn't matter if I put 100 percent of my saving in GM stock. Self driving cars are going to happen within a year and a half no matter what I do.


So your answer is no. You won't invest your money in self drivable cars. Am I correct or not?


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> So your answer is no. You won't invest your money in self drivable cars. Am I correct or not?


What did I say in the initial post? I said: "Don't hate the Tomato, he's just the messenger." And what did you immediately do? Started hating on the Tomato. Smh.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

Great ! A fully Autonomous will run about $100K. and who is going to be the insurance company Gieco. (Have Fun with the law suits)

and Uber charges about a $1 mile... 

The operational cost don't add up. if it doesn't make Money, its not going to happen anytime soon...


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Uberyouber said:


> Great ! A fully Autonomous will run about $100K. and who is going to be the insurance company Gieco. (Have Fun with the law suits)
> 
> and Uber charges about a $1 mile...
> 
> The operational cost don't add up. if it doesn't make Money, its not going to happen anytime soon...


GM sells the Bolt for 30k. I'm guessing GM will sell it to GM for 15k for their Cruise self driving taxi service. If you remove the cause of 95 percent of accidents, the human, you remove 95 percent of the coverage needed.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> What did I say in the initial post? I said: "Don't hate the Tomato, he's just the messenger." And what did you immediately do? Started hating on the Tomato. Smh.


Of course you don't even want to talk about investing your own money in self drivable cars, because you know, despite your humor here, how you're going to lose everything or die long before people will start discussing about self driving cars again.

The reports from testing are out, and I have a surprise for you I will post here tonight. Walking is better than sitting in of those GM autonomous vehicles.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> Of course you don't even want to talk about investing your own money in self drivable cars, because you know, despite your humor here, how you're going to lose everything or die long before people will start discussing about self driving cars again.
> 
> The reports from testing are out, and I have a surprise for you I will post here tonight. Walking is better than sitting in of those GM autonomous vehicles.


And how would that go? It would go like this:
me: I invested in GM and Aurora
you: liar
me: did to
you: did not
me: did to
you: prove it
me: posts stock certs
you: those are fake
me: liar
you: prove it
me: gets certs notarized
you: that's a fake notary
me: liar
you: get the notary notarized


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> And how would that go? It would go like this:
> me: I invested in GM and Aurora
> you: liar
> me: did to
> ...


Why are you so afraid to invest in self drivable technology if religiously come here and put on this comedy for us?

Hahaha..


----------



## heynow321 (Sep 3, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> Why are you so afraid to invest in self drivable technology if religiously come here and put on this comedy for us?
> 
> Hahaha..


you think this dumb highschool kid has any cash to invest? puhleeze


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> you think this dumb highschool kid has any cash to invest? puhleeze


I was wondering when Heynow was going to weigh in with his priceless insights. More Tomato hate. Where's the hate for Rod Lache, the analyst at Deutsche Bank? I mean I didn't say:

"GM's AV's will be ready for commercial deployment, without human drivers, much sooner than widely expected (within quarters, not years), and potentially years ahead of competitors,"​Rod did. Hate the Rod, not the Tomato. Lache was the one that "raised his price target for General Motors shares to $51 from $36, representing 29 percent upside from Friday's close," not the Tomato.

And Lache is the one that: estimates up to 60 percent of U.S. households in cities may find it better to use autonomous vehicle services instead of owning a car. Again Lache is the bad guy. Lache = bad, Tomato = good.

More Lache stupidity:

Lache believes General Motors can attain 17.5 percent share of the market. He cited how the company has said the autonomous vehicle and mobility business could be a potential $7 trillion global market.
In summary, hate the Rod, not the Tomato. Tomato is just the messenger.


----------



## jocker12 (May 11, 2017)

heynow321 said:


> you think this dumb highschool kid has any cash to invest? puhleeze


He has the enthusiasm of a chicken meant to be sacrificed by the corporations for the soup they want to feed the general public with. He knows the knife is sharp and the water is boiling, but god dammit he loves that shiny scrap metal those Gods keep talking about. His existential question should be - why would they want to kill the messenger? Maybe because he is the only naive one in the crowd and he loves his executioners?



tomatopaste said:


> Where's the hate for Rod Lache, the analyst at Deutsche Bank?


You fail to understand what this guy represents. Where does any bank gets it's money from? From their account holders. When you make any reference to the money a bank has, actually you are referring to the money the account holders have. Now, this guy is an analyst for the Bank trying to justify/explain why his Bank invested people's money into self drivable cars, and more, how up to 60% of the households in the cities will prefer the self drivable cars instead of owning a car?

I bet if Deutche Bank chooses to invest in chemical waste, toxins and poison, they will find an analyst to say more than 60 % of the people will prefer to drink them instead of pure water.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

jocker12 said:


> money from? From their account holders. When you make any reference to the money a bank has, actually you are referring to the money the account holders have. Now, this guy is an analyst for the Bank trying to justify/explain why his Bank invested people's money into self drivable cars, and more, how up to 60% of the households in the cities will prefer the self drivable cars instead of owning a car?
> 
> I bet if Deutche Bank chooses to invest in chemical waste, toxins and poison, they will find an analyst to say more than 60 % of the people will prefer to drink them instead of pure water.


Always with the negative waves Moriarty. Always with the negative waves.


----------



## Uberyouber (Jan 16, 2017)

tomatopaste said:


> GM sells the Bolt for 30k. I'm guessing GM will sell it to GM for 15k for their Cruise self driving taxi service. If you remove the cause of 95 percent of accidents, the human, you remove 95 percent of the coverage needed.


95 % of people don't want to drive bolts... Still have to insurance the car and the cruise system when some high school kids take a baseball bat to it. I'm sure the cruise system reallll simple and inexpensive to replace...

And how long do you think it will take the hood rats to figure out how to jack it ???


----------



## Spotscat (May 8, 2017)

General Motors? The same General Motors that designed and sold such marvels of automotive engineering as the...

Chevrolet Corvair
Chevrolet Vega
Chevrolet Citation
Chevrolet Cavalier
Cadillac Deville
Cadillac Cimmaron
Buick Reatta
Pontiac Aztec
Pontiac Fiero
Pontiac Turbo TransAm
Geo Metro
Geo Storm
Geo Tracker
The same General Motors that has announced it will stop selling automobiles in South Africa and India by the end of 2017?

The same General Motors that sold Opel and Vauxhall and is pulling out of Europe?

That General Motors?


----------



## Gung-Ho (Jun 2, 2015)

80 quarters. I'm a believer.


----------



## tomatopaste (Apr 11, 2017)

Gung-Ho said:


> 80 quarters. I'm a believer.


That new Cadillac Escalade you bought with the 7 yr payment plan will make a nice boat anchor in a year or two. So you have that going for you.


----------



## iheartuber (Oct 31, 2015)

tomatopaste said:


> What did I say in the initial post? I said: "Don't hate the Tomato, he's just the messenger." And what did you immediately do? Started hating on the Tomato. Smh.


I think what he's saying is: do you believe in SDCs so much that you will actually take every penny you own and put it into GM stock on the assumption that this biz will take off like a rocket?

You never really gave a firm yes or no, so that speaks volumes. It means no.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

jocker12 said:


> ""This is a massive market opportunity," he wrote. "The monetization model is recurring in nature (vs. the transactional/cyclical model that automakers live in today), and likely to receive a healthy valuation."
> 
> I've asked you to put your money where your mouth is. Do you have the guts to put 80% of your savings in GM stock, or you are amusing us again?


I'd be willing to short that stock. Most transportation companies go out of business.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jocker12 said:


> ""This is a massive market opportunity," he wrote. "The monetization model is recurring in nature (vs. the transactional/cyclical model that automakers live in today), and likely to receive a healthy valuation."
> 
> I've asked you to put your money where your mouth is. Do you have the guts to put 80% of your savings in GM stock, or you are amusing us again?


Govt. Wont bail them out TWICE !



tomatopaste said:


> That new Cadillac Escalade you bought with the 7 yr payment plan will make a nice boat anchor in a year or two. So you have that going for you.


Robots will haul YOU off to the Disposal Camps.


----------

